# What Size do you like to work with?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So what is your perfect size for a planted tank?

Do you like to work small with smaller types of plants, or on a much larger scale?

Which would you say is good to start out with?


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I would say start with at least a 30G tank, a 10G is a great size but it proves to be time consuming when trying to maintain water quality and stability.

The smallest tank I own now is a 30G and they prove to be a great size not to big footprint wise but still large enough to allow for a wide range of plants and fish.

Of course when it comes to lighting 4foot is a standard for most light makers so a four foot tank may be ideal if you want to save money on lighting equipment.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

my dream tank would be either a 2ft x 1.5ft x 1.5 ft or a 3ft x 2ft x 2ft...its all about the ratios.. but since i dont ahve space for a lot of these..

i work with the 15gals all the time ..they are a nice size (2ft x 1ft x 1ft) but not nice enough..not enough depth or height i reckon..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I tend to always work too small... but i just adore small tanks. :3

Rans Moss tank is one of my favs.. ^^


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That depends on what kind of tank.
For a planted tank, I seem to do best with a 5G.
I've been working on a planted 110G and it's killing me because I just don't have enough time to work on it, and the fert, CO2 and light is too costly.
As for a fish tank, I work best with a 20G - 30G.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Good question. As grey Legion stated, 48" is ideal for ease of lighting. The length allows for more options in scaping, and cheap lighting. The drawbacks are, the larger size requires more plants, more filtration, more substrate, which equates to more expense. In addition, a greater depth, front to back, gives a bigger footprint, which allows for more scaping, and is easier to work in than a narrow tank.
In summation, I would say a standard 75 is almost perfect. It is 48" long, 18" front to back, for ease of work and design, and at 21" of height, it is not too deep to light or work on. Any tank, that is deeper than your arm is long, is a problem to work on. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Great points!...


----------



## copperleaf (Oct 10, 2006)

I prefer a larger tank because once it is balanced and mature I find it easier to maintain. (Although I still fiddle with it daily anyway)


----------

